
Lightspeed tried to silence Stitch Fix founder about Caldbeck's alleged behavior - brynary
https://www.axios.com/how-lightspeed-responded-to-caldbecks-behavior-with-stitch-fix-founder-2449360633.html
======
cratermoon
[https://www.jacobinmag.com/2017/02/vandehei-mike-allen-
polit...](https://www.jacobinmag.com/2017/02/vandehei-mike-allen-politico-
axios-innovation-party/)

